# November Challenge #2: Challenge of the Decades



## Jude (Nov 14, 2005)

Every decade is marked with specific trends in makeup.

In the Roaring Twenties, women bucked convention and cut their hair into masculine bobs and paired it with vampy makeup.  Eyes were smokey and lips were bold.  Eyebrows were thin and dark and thanks to Co Co Chanel, 'it' girls sported bronzed, tanned skin.

In the fifties, it was all about the girl next door look during the day and the strong cat-eye ala Sophia Loren for the evening.

How about the Sixties?  The doe eyed gaze of Twiggy with her mod fashions and the pale shimmery lips or maybe you prefer the fresh faced simplicity of the flower child.

Perhaps the seventies were your bag.  Makeup was softer unless you were waiting on line to get into Studio 54.  In that case, you were sporting strong lipliner, eyeshadow up to the browbone with heavy highlighter and winged hair.

The eighties were all about excess.  Strong styles to match the freespending ways of this decade.  Punk, prep, new wave or Valley Girl; chic.... the eighties was a bastion of wild makeup looks.

In this challenge, Specktra invites you to explore and recreate the makeup trends of your favorite decade. Whether you go for the Fifties Glamour or the cutting edge styles of today's subculture, one thing is for sure; there are a lot of avenues to explore here.

As always ladies.. have fun and do participate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(a special thank you to aziajs for inspiring this challenge!)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 14, 2005)

ooo how fun. i will be doing this one, soon as my lip heals up!! what an awesome idea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to see everyones pics!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sixties look...*

I did this look awhile ago, but it fits the challenge! I'll do a 50's glamour look this weekend though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




60's mod/Twiggy.... or as I like to call it, the ultimate doe-eyed look:


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

oh, this is gonna be fine!!! i like it a lot...


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh,oh.I want to do this.

SugarAsh182 - Love whatever is on your lips.


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to redo mine. I will post one soon.


----------



## nerdalicious (Nov 15, 2005)

I based the eyes off this picture




But I thought it'd look better with red lips, so there you are.














Here's what I used, most of it wasn't MAC since I don't like to waste the good stuff for challenges if I can help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EYES:
A white Maybelline shadow swept all over the eye, the name is rubbed off
Milani Kohl liner heavily in crease, to line and to draw the lower lashes on
MF Lash Perfection

FACE:
MAC concelear in NW15 under eyes
UD Baked Bronzer under cheekbones

LIPS:
MAC Tassle. This color is the sexiest red on the PLANET.


----------



## Chelsea (Nov 15, 2005)

maybe ill post one. we had to do all this in school


----------



## stacey (Nov 15, 2005)

ooooh fun. i wish i could wear gnarly makeup to work but that's not very professional. oh well... tonight for sure!


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 15, 2005)

for the 20's




this picture is about a year old haha





I guess this one could also be 20's

For the 50's, I have these 2









and for the 80's





I'll probably do more haha


----------



## aziajs (Nov 15, 2005)

*VERY 80's*.  I love it!!.  I never wanted to see this era re-visited but I like it on you.


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 15, 2005)

Jokers Kick your 80's look is Totally Awesome!!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 15, 2005)

jokers_kick: that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jude (Nov 17, 2005)

*Dyn-O-Mite!*


----------



## user3 (Nov 17, 2005)

LMAO! Jude you are such a clown! It looks great!


BTW I am still laughing!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 17, 2005)

Jude - Hahaha,I love it!And I love the colours you used on your eyes and those sunglasses.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 17, 2005)

I am SO loving this challenge right now


----------



## crimsonette (Nov 18, 2005)

oh, my christ. the glasses. rock. and i love the 20s looks and the twiggy eyes. hotness!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 18, 2005)

Jude you are HILARIOUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3 it.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2005)

OH MY GOD!  HAHAHAHAH!!!!  I love it!!!!!!  This is my favorite:







You look like Lil' Kim.  I can't wait to do my 70's look!


----------



## Joke (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh man, Jude I didn't even recognize you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
This is an awesome challenge!


----------



## stacey (Nov 18, 2005)

jokerskick & jude you guys rock. haha


----------



## RussianSexpot (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome, I have the PERFECT picture for this one!


----------



## user3 (Nov 18, 2005)

RussianSexpot that looks like a great Pin Up 50's look! Love it!


----------



## user4 (Nov 19, 2005)

jude... i freaking love u!! that's all i gotta say. love how u go all out on the challenges... makes it sooo much fun!!!

russiansexpot... u look gorgeous!!! wow....


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 19, 2005)

WOW! these are GREAT!!!!!!! jude u rock!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 20, 2005)

time for me to participate in a challenge.

ok so i did 1920s.  1929 to be precise.  clara bow in the saturday night kid.

um she's gorgeous so i look like dogass in comparison HA but it was a nice effort i hope.

here she is:






and here is me.  doesn't quite match because we have totally different shaped faces and noses (i.e. mine are longer haha)...






ehh, i tried


----------



## user3 (Nov 20, 2005)

shes a REAL card You look great for a dogsass!!!! 


I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_shes a REAL card You look great for a dogsass!!!! 


I love it! You did a great job!_

 
hehe thanks my beautiful darling!!!


----------



## Bexx (Nov 20, 2005)

100% gorge. sooooooo  awesome!


----------



## Jude (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_time for me to participate in a challenge.

ok so i did 1920s.  1929 to be precise.  clara bow in the saturday night kid.

um she's gorgeous so i look like dogass in comparison HA but it was a nice effort i hope.

here she is:






and here is me.  doesn't quite match because we have totally different shaped faces and noses (i.e. mine are longer haha)...






ehh, i tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You totally nailed it.  Great job darlin.. you are simply perfection. <3


----------



## Pei (Nov 20, 2005)

Russiansexpot, U're SO gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 20, 2005)

hahah i tired.




her then....














ME!! i just could not do the blush right and i dont have the right color lipstick. hmmm i dunno is this 80's punk or just 80's? lol
haha goofy smiles.


----------



## user4 (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_time for me to participate in a challenge.

ok so i did 1920s.  1929 to be precise.  clara bow in the saturday night kid.

um she's gorgeous so i look like dogass in comparison HA but it was a nice effort i hope.

here she is:






and here is me.  doesn't quite match because we have totally different shaped faces and noses (i.e. mine are longer haha)...






ehh, i tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
u really got the feel... u look gorgeous card!!! whew


----------



## user4 (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_hahah i tired.




her then....














ME!! i just could not do the blush right and i dont have the right color lipstick. hmmm i dunno is this 80's punk or just 80's? lol
haha goofy smiles._

 
i have no idea which one it is either, but u look awsome!!!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Nov 21, 2005)

You all look AMAZING. she's a real card-dang girl I love Clara Bow....and you totally got the look down.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 21, 2005)

i found another one that could go with the 20's theme!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone remember the girls from the Robert Palmer videos? I think my 80's face is the love child of the video girls + Alexis Carrington, my favorite 80's villian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here goes...













On to the sixties... not too exciting. I tried to keep it minimalist and earthy.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2005)

ahhhyeahhh the robert palmer videos hahaha. LOOOOVE the look :] everyone's looks so good!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 21, 2005)

The 60's look gorgeous on you bluegrassbabe!!! awesome stuff!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Anyone remember the girls from the Robert Palmer videos? I think my 80's face is the love child of the video girls + Alexis Carrington, my favorite 80's villian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here goes...













On to the sixties... not too exciting. I tried to keep it minimalist and earthy. 



_

 
wow both look wonderful!! u've got some talent girl.


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 22, 2005)

You all have done an awesome job!!!  They're all so good!!!


----------



## mymymai (Nov 22, 2005)

*Take Three*

I have several for this theme
80s take 1:




I also did a Robert Palmer take




My moded 50s attempt





Also, how do you change image size using the [ img ] tags?  Sorry, I'm still a little new at this


----------



## user4 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Anyone remember the girls from the Robert Palmer videos? I think my 80's face is the love child of the video girls + Alexis Carrington, my favorite 80's villian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here goes...













On to the sixties... not too exciting. I tried to keep it minimalist and earthy. 



_

 
this is awsome!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 23, 2005)

Miss Monroe. Minus the dark brown hair & darker skin


----------



## Bianca (Nov 23, 2005)

You all look so great! So sad that I don't have a camera.....


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 23, 2005)

You all are awesome.  This is a great challenge!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 24, 2005)

Until tomorrow when I do something better.... An old 50's look


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 25, 2005)

miss pumpkin u r SO frickin gorgeous!  i love that look.. totally betty boop-ish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u guys look GREAT!


----------



## nerdalicious (Nov 26, 2005)

*jealous vibes for pumpkins body* You're so hot! I love that flower thing.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 26, 2005)

There is some fantastic work here! I might actually have to wrestle a digital camera and post something here myself, I could definitely contribute to the hideousness that was the 80s.

You ladies are all so gorgeous and imaginative. Well done, great challenge idea!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my usual clothes and style, so I didn't have to do much hehe!!


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Anyone remember the girls from the Robert Palmer videos? I think my 80's face is the love child of the video girls + Alexis Carrington, my favorite 80's villian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here goes...



_

 
LOL, you totally NAILED it.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_On to the sixties... not too exciting. I tried to keep it minimalist and earthy. 



_

 
This looks stunning!!  Please share what you used!?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willow* 
_LOL, you totally NAILED it.  


This looks stunning!!  Please share what you used!?_

 
Thank you so much!

For the 80's look...
Studio Tech NC25
Eyes- Ingenue Blue all over lid, layered Wintertwig on top, Yogurt on the browbone, blended upward with my finger, Black Kohl eye pencil, smudge lightly, same pencil on brows
Cheeks- Crimsonette eyeshadow applied with 116 brush
Lips- Benefit Can't wait liner, Liza Red lipstick, clear gloss 

60's look...
Select Cover up in Peach
Buff Blush
Studio Fix foundation applied with 129 brush
Ardell Brow Powder in Brunette
MAC e/s in Truce from Color Scheme 1 quad, applied with 213 brush to just above the crease (this color is long discontinued, but it is a light matte gray)
Black eye Kohl pencil (very thin line on upper lid only, pushed into the lashline)
Pro Longlash Mascara applied to upper lashes only
Stripdown Lip liner to fill entire lip with a sheer light peachy frost lipstick on top (can't remember the name of this one, I put it in a palette and forgot to label)

Amazing how many products it takes to get a "natural" look, lol.


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Nov 29, 2005)

Awesome Challenge, I gotta get working on this tomorrow...first attempt. My pics never come out as great as the ones I see on here, How do all of your come out so great and detailed?


----------



## KJam (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Until tomorrow when I do something better.... An old 50's look




_

 
This is beautiful! You always manage to look like a beautiful but slightly naughty vintage model!


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_This is beautiful! You always manage to look like a beautiful but slightly naughty vintage model!_

 
Miss Pumpkin I totally agree with Kjam! You have a great look!


----------



## asjdfkl (Nov 30, 2005)

I gave it a shot tonight, I was going for a mod 60's thing. Too bad I only had one set of falsies, would have liked to put some on the bottom. Oh well!






Hopefully Santa will bring me a real camera for Christmas. This looks so much better in person.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

^ wow! i can tell it looks awesome irl! the lashes rock!


----------



## asjdfkl (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2005)

*Think The Supremes, The Vandellas, Gladys Knight - My tribute to Motown*

It's not quite as old school as I wanted but it's not bad - if I do say so myself.


----------



## ourhiddenromance (Dec 2, 2005)

thank goodness zap2it showed me the challenge link, cuz, coincidentally, i did a 50's look today.






I used: (all MAC unless otherwise stated)

Face:
Foundation: NC200 Hyperreal Foundation
Blush: Breezy

Eyes:
Base: Untitled paint and frostlite fluidline
Lid: Vanilla
Crease:Quarry
Liner:Maybelline liquid liner

Lips:
Lipliner: Beet
Lipstick: MAC Red


----------



## angelwings (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_*Dyn-O-Mite!*


































_

 
What nail polish do you have on?


----------



## gliter (Dec 4, 2005)

i luv them all, makes me want to go snap some shots lol =] except im not ass good as u ladys


----------



## kimmy (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm way late...but here's my try.


----------



## user3 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_



_

 

I love this pic of you!!


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 5, 2005)

Late entry as well, but might as well post it...what the hell...I had fun, hehe


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 5, 2005)

haha cute face expressions ur lips are perfect and i love your bright green eyes lol.


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 6, 2005)

haha! Thanks! I realized as I looked at a bunch of pics of 40's pin-up girls, 90% of them all have this surprised/ shocked/ mouth in an O formation look on their faces...I dunno what it was, but it fits with the look I suppose. hehe.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

You Ladies Are All So Amazing And Talented And Gorgeous


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Miss Pumpkin I totally agree with Kjam! You have a great look!_

 
Thank youuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 11, 2005)

I think this goes here!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 11, 2005)

i think most of ur FOTDs would be fine in this challenge... u have such a classic look...


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 31, 2005)

ahahaha. these are all so great! you girls are mucho talented


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

nice...


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Nico. (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't actually do this makeup, but it's on my face. I went to the MAC conter yesterday, and let the SA do whatever he wanted. I mentioned I liked Alice Cooper, and one thing led to another... eventually we were talking about Boy George and in his makeup freedom induced bliss, he made me look very, very 80s. On to the pic!






Oh, and the lips matched the orange on the eyes in real life, just so ya know.


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 12, 2006)

Pin-Up Style


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

Ooooh La la!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 1, 2006)

Jude, I adore yours!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

*in love<333*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_














Pin-Up Style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow, simply and amazingly beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This was perfect for this


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous picture Ash!


----------

